# Tyson Kilmer dog trainer



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I asked about him on another forum, based on the things they showed me, i'd say he is just as bad as Cesar millan

He was trying to "fix" a dog reactive dog and ended up making the dog go for him, the dog was later euthanized. I feel as though if it wasn't for his techniques the dog would have never tried to bite a person.








Here is a picture of him attaching two dogs together one on a correctional collar








He just LOVES to bash reward based training
http://www.tysonkilmer.com/what-is-obedience-anyways/





He called a Douge De Bourdeaux a bully breed? It's a mastiff. Seems like he drags the pup on the choker a bit in the beginning , is that puppy old enough to be wearing a choker? I was always told a puppy should be 6 months or older before it wears a choker or a prong.I also hope he isn't working that pup out too hard, i saw him on the treadmill, and hiking i know too much exercise can be bad for a pup especially a large breed puppy

His websites, he also has a facebook
http://dogzlife.ning.com/
http://www.tysonkilmer.com/category/tips/
http://www.youtube.com/user/TysonsDogzLife/videos?view=0


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The dogs sure do not look very happy, not once did I see a tail wag and they look so apprehensive of what is going to happen next. I sure would not let him around any of my dogs!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Don't like him. Reminds me a lot of CM... and him dragging a puppy around.. especially in a choker, is so hard to watch. The only difference I see in watching half the video, is he seems to be a bit more open about giving affection. but.. yeah. Wouldn't allow him with my dog.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Lolz, he's sexist, too . Is he a native English speaker? The. . .flow/grammar/usage/etc. of his writing is very much like that of someone for whom English is a second language.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Just another pig headed d***ce with an ego bigger than their need to feel control.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I clicked on the link. I will now smash my head into a wall until the pain goes away.



> Woman push back against the urge to mommy and their dogs urge to capitalize with aggression.


Yes, women, we're just all mommies who mommy. Dogs are all aggression. Men, they get it right.

It just keeps going like that.



> I find that much of my energy is spent in teaching woman how to recognize that our feelings have very little to do with our dogs needs for leadership, and often times what our maternal drive tells us, is actually working in very counter productive ways for our dogs learning need.


I'm spending most of my energy not hunting him down and kicking him in the . . . stomach. Yeah, that's it. Must be my maternal drive kicking in.



> Many of these women have been told by trainers that to say no to a dog is a bad thing, to correct a dog is cruel, and that to crate a dogs is to imprison, so in lieu of any of the discipline required to raise a dog or child, what we in effect wind up raising are entitled bratz who quite often will use the tools at hand to get their ways, and to manipulate…( Their Teeth )


DUMDUMDUM- THEIR TEETH!!!1!!!eleventy!!!



> Like a often say in class folks…The nicest sweetest folks usually show up with the most out of control dogs, this is simple fact !


----------



## Emily1188 (Jun 21, 2011)

Gross. *puke* Another macho moron hanging his ego on beating up on bully breeds and molossers. I always want these dudes to try this with a less good natured dog... there are plenty who would have come after him a lot quicker and with a lot more punch than a pit bull. It's funny that they think this kind of dog is "tough" - they are in their own way, no doubt, but IME are far less likely than many of the herding breeds to tell you to go **** yourself, and far more predisposed to tolerating rough handling.

Please, come handle my womanly herding bitches.  See how much my uterus has crippled their training. 

But fair warning, the big one's got "quite the bite" (not my words) and little one can get nasty real fast...


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Amaryllis said:


> I clicked on the link. I will now smash my head into a wall until the pain goes away.
> Yes, women, we're just all mommies who mommy. Dogs are all aggression. Men, they get it right.
> It just keeps going like that.
> I'm spending most of my energy not hunting him down and kicking him in the . . . stomach. Yeah, that's it. Must be my maternal drive kicking in.


"maternal drive" ha -- Isn't it the female lions that hunt and take down big game? Isn't it the females of most species that are the more dangerous predators?

Ugh. As much as I am not a fan of Cesar's training style, I haven't heard of him being anywhere near as sexist as this dude. I could be wrong though.



> The only difference I see in watching half the video, is he seems to be a bit more open about giving affection. but.. yeah. Wouldn't allow him with my dog.


I honestly haven't watched any of Cesar's current videos, but I actually know someone who has been out to his training place for some week long training thing. She didn't indicate there was anything about not being affectionate towards one's dog. So I dunno if we can even that give "plus" to this guy...

I had the sound off at work but the Dogue puppy looks very fearful in that video and being yanked along on a choke chain like that could cause lasting injury. I'm betting given the "trainer's" clothing and the location that it is hot weather and that can be rough on a Dogue (and other brachy breeds) so a pup could be lagging out of being overheated.

I agree with Emily1188 that it always seems like these type of trainers use the bully breeds and more forgiving mastiffs not just because they look tough but likely because they are the ones that will put up with a lot of abuse. Obviously you shouldn't, but you can really shove and yank a pit bull around and often the dog will just take it and still want to please you. I hate seeing that crap out in the parks and such on occasion with (usually) men trying to show their dog who is boss but it doesn't seem as likely to backfire on them as with a less forgiving breed. 

Of course, I love walking by those idiots who are yanking their pits around on choke chains while I have my dog and a pit bull strutting along nicely together on plain harnesses and see the look they give at this GIRL with her big tough dogs talking sweetly to the puppies and having them listen  Must be that maternal instinct that makes me treat my dogs well, LOL.
Even better is one of my friend's step-daughter who can walk her 2 pit bulls and 1 mastiff together and she's like 12 years old....


----------



## Emily1188 (Jun 21, 2011)

Shell said:


> Of course, I love walking by those idiots who are yanking their pits around on choke chains while I have my dog and a pit bull strutting along nicely together on plain harnesses and see the look they give at this GIRL with her big tough dogs talking sweetly to the puppies and having them listen  Must be that maternal instinct that makes me treat my dogs well, LOL.
> Even better is one of my friend's step-daughter who can walk her 2 pit bulls and 1 mastiff together and she's like 12 years old....


LOL impossible! You're too busy trying to dress them in baby clothes and push them in strollers to TRAIN them!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Emily1188 said:


> LOL impossible! You're too busy trying to dress them in baby clothes and push them in strollers to TRAIN them!


Nah, Chester wouldn't stand for baby clothes. He likes the thug life 









Of course, if you asked the pit bulls they might _tell_ you I make them suffer and am sooo tough and cruel....


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

The female of the species is more deadly than the male! Duh! He needs to read a little Kipling


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

So i noticed in none of his videos does he show him actually training the dogs, he only shows them once they know the commands, i sent him a message on facebook about it, and he didn't really answer my question i did not respond to him, if anyone can think of a response i will send it to him.

The message i sent him: I have watched a lot of your videos, but cannot find one showing you training the dogs,just the dogs already trained, what kind of techniques do you use?

His Reply:Already trained does not exist in my world, we live a training lifestyle which believes that training is only as good as the last days work...We use every tactic which we can to reach and save all of the dogs we can, so which technique depends on the soul and the need...


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

In the picture i posted of the "pit bull" type dog lunging at him, is that poo in the street? do you think he was so scared he poo'd himself?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Adjecyca1 said:


> In the picture i posted of the "pit bull" type dog lunging at him, is that poo in the street? do you think he was so scared he poo'd himself?


I think so, and I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

> http://www.tysonkilmer.com/what-is-obedience-anyways/


Ugh...what a d**k.

First of all, he begins by making a blanket statement that women apply human emotions to their dogs, "mommying" them. Then, he argues against using treats in training by then...wait for it...applying human emotions to dogs.

...facepalm...

This guy is a Caesar Milan wannabe and definitely better at marketing than writing or training. He later goes on to state that his training methods, as taught to women are more about female empowerment. So, apparently to him, female empowerment is training women out of their maternal urges and teaching them to be abusive to their dogs?

I just...don't even...


----------



## EdDTS (May 30, 2012)

This is pretty terrible. I watched the videos I could find and this is a joke.
He's a classic leash jerk trainer. Having a dog that listens to what you say isn't all there is to having a dog. What about being a friend and enjoying the time together?
I would say I have 99.9% control of my dog and there are times where I could stop him from doing something but choose not to, why? Because he's a dog. Let him be a dog. There is no fun at all to having a dog be 100% under your control.

I just found this funny



> With his own self-taught style


A style that has been used for over half a century at least?


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Adjecyca1 said:


> The message i sent him: I have watched a lot of your videos, but cannot find one showing you training the dogs,just the dogs already trained, what kind of techniques do you use?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hB5poMuLhVs

_"In order for you to be successful training a dog, you have to be part dog trainer, part family therapist, and part ass-kicker"._

Part ass-kicker ? ... really ? ... like, @ 2:44 ... or @ 2:46 ???


I, ahem, vehemently disagree.


----------



## Monsteroyd (Sep 18, 2012)

In my opinion, this guy's an idiot, or at best, a creep. You can tell just by his writing style. Something stilted or unnatural about it. And he really ought to at least read a book about dog behavior, like maybe Calming Signals? Jeez!

]Monty[


----------



## PrimoPit (Oct 14, 2013)

This guy has a Jesus complex. Poor dog in the pic probably defecated from being stressed so they could get that photo. His yelp reviews are horrible. Make sure you read the filtered reviews too. It would be hilarious if it wasn't for the fact living beings are suffering. I'd never send my dogs to Tyson Kilmer.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

> First of all, he begins by making a blanket statement that *woman* apply human emotions to their dogs, "mommying" them. Then, he argues against using treats in training by then...wait for it...applying human emotions to dogs.[\QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

First: This. (And this post about it from Patricia McConnell.)

Second: _All_ women don't do anything, so anyone who tries to say they do is automatically an idiot.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I wish Izze was still alive to school ass hats like this guy ... I really really do. If someone like him told me all the things I was doing wrong with her (most CM-esque subscribing trainers would prolly hemorrhage if they saw the way I am with my dogs ... I am their leader, they all ready know that. I don't have to drill it into their head, so I just let them be their kooky selves  ) She has done that before to a trainer, who was much like this guy (back before I knew any better) but lucky for him he was wearing winter clothes and she only got his coat and there were plenty of witnesses saying he had asked for it (he did the heel / kick thing to her and she, understandably didn't appreciate it.


----------

